# Trailer purchasing check list.



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

A one horse trailer are not normally safe, some of the newer ones are better as they have special bars under the frame of the trailer to help keep it stable. Its best to go with a 2 horse trailer, they are safer. When looking at a trailer you need to


Pull mats look at frame around the wood for lots of rust, this is common in trailers due to urine leaking around the edge. 

Look under the trailer at the frame for brakes, cracks, lots of rust....etc
Check tires, are they in good shape, cracking, need to be replaced?
Look at the hitch, any damage, cracks, rust...etc
Look at the trailer straight on, does it have any damage. Is the hitch straight on the trailer...etc
Look for RUST, rust is like cancer for metal and can seem strong but then when you put a horse in it you are in trouble.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There have been many previous threads here in this forum section but also on the forum in general you can read up on for some good advice from our members...

This is a pretty complete list of things to look for and to check for when buying any used trailer..


Inspect the general condition of the *Horse Trailer* -sides, front and rear ramps, roof.

Look underneath for signs of woodrot or metal fatigue in the *floor* and *ramp*, especially the ramp top near the hinges. You don't want your horse to fall through the florr when he is travelling 
Check the condition of the *metal chassis*. This is very important as the chassis forms the foundations of the rest of the horse trailer - it could be badly rusted. 
Look at the way the trailer is sitting. Does it appear to lean to one side? This could indicate a fault in the *suspension*. 
If leaf suspension is fitted pay close attention to the *spring fixing points*.

Where *spring hangers* are fitted on a horse trailer check for wear in the bushes and bolt holes. 
Look for cracks in the springs and check their general appearance i.e are they too flat? Do they look as though all the spring has gone out of them?

Where box type suspension is fitted on a trailer check the linking arm - try to tell if all the movement has been used up. This could indicate wear inside the box. 
The only sure way to check the *suspension* on a horse or pony trailer is to persuade the seller to allow you to jack the trailer up. 
Try the handbrake. If possible have a test *tow* to see if the overrun operation is satisfactory - will the trailer stop when your towing vehicle does?
If a* reversing arm* or lever has to be flipped over to allow the trailer to be reversed check this. 
Test the lights. You will have to attach the *trailer electrics* to a car to do this. The law requires that the lights on a horse trailer are in good working order. 
Check the operation of the trailer ramp and spring assisters - look for cracks on the pivot bars on the assisters. 
If rear support legs are fitted check the strength and security of the fittings and ease of movement. Make sure that the clamp screws have not lost their thread and that they can be tightened. 
Check the *floor* inside the trailer, especially where it joins the sides. Water or dirty straw may have rotted the wood there. 
Check that the* jockey wheel *works correctly. 
Check that the trailer *chassis mountings* are secure.
Check the roof very carefully for signs of leaks - this can cause a huge amount of damage to a trailer floor. A new *roof* for a* horse trailer *is very expensive.
_list from Buying a used or secondhand Horse Trailer | checklist_

 I also found you a article you might want to take a look at ...
_https://thehorse.com/151469/buying-a-trailer-what-to-know-before-you-go/_
Happy shopping...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks. I'm going to have to look up several of those terms,. But very helpful


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, having looked at a few, and passed on all of them, I can say that the first thing I look at now is under the trailer to see the frame. If there's significant rust, I pass. Bring a flashlight so you can look under it and be prepared to crawl under there. Sometimes people will paint over rust, so be cautious. Get a good look at the floor inside too. Lift up any mats if there are any. 

Of course the trailer has to be spacious enough for my horse, and I like a little extra room so he won't feel claustrophobic. 

Ideally, a recent inspection (but I guess that depends where you live), and brakes and lights that all work. 

Lots of windows or vents for proper ventilation. 

How easy is your horse to load? I like a bright, well-lit trailer because my horse is fussy. 

Inspect the inside for sharp edges (including the partition) that could harm your horse. I was just at a show where someone arrived with a horse that had managed to get a leg under the divider, and it was bleeding profusely. The vet had to be called in. Safety is the most important aspect of trailering in my view. The trailer I use now (which I rent from a friend) has padding all around. I'm pretty hooked on that trailer now, and would want a similar one if I ever did decide to buy. 

Weight of trailer. What is your towing capacity? Figure out how much the trailer weighs (it should be indicated somewhere on the inspection or bill of sale), add the horse's weight, and keep that well below your vehicle's towing capacity. You do not want to be maxed out on those hills. Be cautious of DIY trailers, or trailers that have been modified, as that will often add a lot of weight. The trailer I use is aluminum which is a big plus for me, since it keeps the weight down, but can still be quite large. 

I've just come to the conclusion that there are very few great deals out there, and that I'm not willing to compromise so I'd rather just rent a really high-end trailer than buy a cheap one. But maybe it's different where you live.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks @Acadianartist. It is not common here to rent a trailer. Mostly I just bum rides. There's some reasons though for wanting my own trailer that have to do with interpersonal dynamics and my present moving him method. In short, some freedom to move my horse when I choose and where I choose would be lovely. All is well in hand as is, but when I think about possible life changes it may someday be important to be able to move him myself.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> Thanks @*Acadianartist* . It is not common here to rent a trailer. Mostly I just bum rides. There's some reasons though for wanting my own trailer that have to do with interpersonal dynamics and my present moving him method. In short, some freedom to move my horse when I choose and where I choose would be lovely. All is well in hand as is, but when I think about possible life changes it may someday be important to be able to move him myself.


I totally get that. It's not common here either, but I have an arrangement with a friend who never uses her trailer (therefore it's always available, and I have a key to it, so I can get it whenever I want). Before that, I used to pay to have my horse transported, which was slightly more expensive, and gave me less flexibility. I would not want to have to bum rides either, so I get what you're saying. 

My point though, was that at least around here, it's hard to get a really good, safe trailer for a decent price. All the "bargains" I have seen were not trailers I'd put my horse in. That's not to say you won't find one, and of course, if you have the money, go for it!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

At present my boyfriend's family trailers me. It works out well mostly, however if something were to change with that relationship I'd be very very stuck. I don't foresee not having the man anytime soon, though it has crossed my mind. It would be unwise to make that break without having a plan for Nick, since he lives at their ranch for free in the summer, and they bring him to Butte for me when school starts. 


This trailer, if it is what it says it is, would be suitable. Its older, but only one person has had it and it looks to be well taken care of. it's very weird in MT to have rusty vehicles or trailers. Our air is very very dry, though I will check this. It doesn't have a ramp (which he hates) and it has a small storage compartment. I will try and "tow test it" to see if it will work. Nick weighs 750-800 when fat, so is rather lightweight and he will happily load into anything provided there is no ramp.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You mentioned single horse I believe....
That said, single trailers single axles do exist and do tow nicely.
I use to tow this kind of trailer with a El Camino specially adapted to tow the added weight of the trailer loaded.
The brand trailer I towed was a Arndt {not positive of spelling}
The "package" belonged to my boss.
It was safe in winds, spacious, a nice ride for a 15.2 stockier built OTTB and allowed us to go get a horse easily without having to take the 6 horse truck everywhere either.
The one thing I will tell you to watch for is that the trailer has dual tires...one axle but 2 tires on that axle.
That was how the one I towed was set up...

You have a small bit of safety over having a single tire single axle and a flat or blow-out occur you are in deep trouble in a hurry...no other tire to take the stress and limp you to a safe area to make repairs..you just dropped the trailer bottom on the ground, possibly dragging it and doing considerable damage.
That is why it is rare to see a 1 horse trailer..
Dual axles distributes weight better, adds stability to the ride and handling and offers some security should you have a tire failure to only lose one tire and be able to get to help safely.
Just some experience I had to share with you.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you @horselovinguy. I do believe it has 4 tires.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

So we went on a 4hr drive fully prepared to walk away. But it checked out. Solid floor. Good spings, shackles, straight axle,. Good tires(new, the lady wanted to send the college kid on her way with something solid) , lights work. I'm not gonna admit how old it is, but note it is older than me (on right). At some point someone put a lot of love into this trailer. Now the next step is coaxing the pony in. 
We got the bearings oiled as we went out of town and I got a mechanics lesson from the billings jiffy lube. The manager did the Toaster himself, and showed me how to check it and tighten the bearings myself. In the end they didn't charge us, and kindly backed my new acquisition so I could get out easy. We drove home on 17miles to the gallon with trailer (22 without) and it towed awesome!!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats! It sounds great!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Congratulations....*_


Your pony should not be to difficult a load if she leads well...the trailer is bright and light inside, all huge pluses..

You mentioned Billings...as in Montana?
If you are planning to do any trailering in winter weather might I suggest close up the sides of the trailer some for warmth and road protection from the elements.
I would if my trailer look into plexiglass, thick full 4'x8' sheets and figure a way to attach to the wall where the slats are...look to close in using the 8' side to cover as much openness as possible.
Plexiglass will allow you to retain the light and bright inside.
Look for thicker not thinner sheets so it can withstand a horse bumping it...
Large home improvement stores carry the product...
Just a thought...
:runninghorse2:_...._
_jmo...
_


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@horselovinguy
I actually have pannels that attach to the sides for that. And yep. Very much in MT. Currently Nick and I are in Butte.

Also. 
He loaded in less than 10 minutes (hopefully he'll continue to be that pliable. We went to Butte. He screamed to whatever soul he thought needed to hear about his injustice in "the toaster" he was fine for this trip but we are going to get him a helmet, and pool noodle bumpers for the rails, so he doesn't smash his butt. Once at our winter barn he had a little freak and tried to turn around, but he figured out he couldn't and then waited patiently and somewhat indignantly for my best friend and I to guide him out. All in all good day yesterday, and I got the joy of hauling the love of my life at 60mph down the freeway.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

If he's fidgety at all, also make sure you cover any edges on the lower part of the sides where he could scrape a leg. We were at a show where a horse arrived bleeding profusely because he got a leg torn up pretty bad in the trailer somehow (this was a huge 3 horse slant load too, with all the bells and whistles). And he was wearing shipping boots. Some horses always find a way... but no sense in taking chances. I like your idea of padding his head too. 

I'd also treat him like crazy for loading (ramen noodles? , and maybe do a few sessions at home where you don't go anywhere. It sounds like his first experience wasn't great, and that's a pretty small opening, so set yourself up for future success by doing some home practice. 

I envy your freedom! I know I said it wasn't worth it for us to buy one, but DD is looking at doing a youth development training course with her horse next spring which will mean trailering every single weekend... so our 3-5 times a summer will quickly become 12 times. Not sure renting will continue to be viable.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I love the freedom. 


There is some pool noodle bumpers for the rails in our future. 

I do plan on loading practices, but id like him to have all his "clothes" first. I had my mom mail me my shipping boots.


----------

